
U.S. Diplomats Suffer Hearing Loss After Serving in Cuba - agreen
http://www.npr.org/2017/08/25/546186317/u-s-diplomats-suffer-hearing-loss-after-serving-in-cuba
======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Cuba%20diplomats%20points%3E30...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Cuba%20diplomats%20points%3E30&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)

------
adventured
Worth noting that at least one Canadian diplomat was also among the injured
(worth noting because Canada has much better relations with Cuba than the US
does).

[https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/aug/11/sonic-
attack-c...](https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/aug/11/sonic-attack-
canadian-diplomat-in-cuba-also-suffered-hearing-damage)

------
eponeponepon
This is _such_ a bizarre story, and I'd love to know the truth behind it -
naturally, even if a full and frank report appeared, it'd still be highly
questionable just because of its association with intelligence work.

I do recall reading, though, that one remedy against eavesdropping by laser
monitoring of vibrations in windowpanes is to deliberately induce white-noise
vibrations in them yourself. That seems like the kind of thing that could
cause inaudible but damaging infrasound standing waves inside your own
building, so I wonder: is it possible that this was an accidental self-
inflicted injury?

All of this, of course, assumes that any of it even happened - and who can say
with spies involved?

------
drpgq
Supposedly this happened to Canadian diplomats as well.

